# verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?



## Gast20141127 (16. April 2010)

*verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Gerüchten zufolge gibt es Gespräche zwischen AMD und Apple die Zusammenarbeit auszubauen.
Es soll hierbei auch nicht um Grafikchips sondern um CPU`s und Chipsätze gehen.
Möglicherweise sucht Apple nach Alternativen da anscheinend die Einführung des neuen MacBook Pro 
nach Lieferengpässen bei den mobilen Intel Core i5/i7 verschoben werden musste.
Intel wird dieses prestigeträchtige Feld aber sicher nicht kampflos aufgeben.

Quellen:
AppleInsider | Apple in advanced discussions to adopt AMD chips
SemiAccurate :: Apple and AMD are rumoured to be in talks

und noch 2 kurze Meldungen auf deutsch:
Apple angeblich an AMD-Prozessoren interessiert | MacGadget
MacTechNews.de > News > Apple angeblich an AMD-Prozessoren interessiert


----------



## mixxed_up (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Das würde den Vogel wirklich abschießen. AMD geht momentan ja extrem in die Offensive ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Für AMD währe das ja nen guter fang, das Intel dagegen hält ist ja normal. Apple ist bekannt und verkauft sich auch gut, sowas will keiner verlieren


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Mich persönlich würde es für AMD  freuen.
Zumal es finanziell für AMD sicher auch sehr interessant ist.
Zudem hätte man bei Apple dann ein komplettpaket aus CPU,Chipset und GPU.
Für die Systemstabilität ist eine einheitliche Plattform sicher auch nicht unerheblich .


----------



## Jan565 (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich würde es AMD ganz klar gönnen. Damit würden die eine sicher einnahmequelle gewinnen. Applie verkauft sich gut und AMD bekommt dann ein Stück vom Kucken ab.


----------



## kenji_91 (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Apple müsste halt sein OS komplett auf AMD optimieren.
Jedoch können wir das erst erwarten, wenn AMD mit den mobilen Prozessoren mit Intel auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau nachzieht und im Grafikbereich ein verbessertes Hybrid-CF erscheint.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Halte ich zumindest auf absehbare Zeit nur für ein Gerücht. Im mobilen Sektor, der für Apple eben auch verdammt wichtig ist, ist Intels Marktdominanz einfach zu groß. Und Apple ist ja auch "gerade erst" auf Intel umgestiegen.
Nicht, dass ich es AMD nicht gönnen würde. Ich halte es einfach nur für nicht realistisch.


----------



## Krabbat (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

och mit den phenoms für notebooks, die es sogar bis zum takt von 2x3,1 GHz schaffen
die neuen phenoms für notebooks sind schon interessant für apple, auch wenn man vielleicht nicht die mit 3,1 nehmen wird sondern kleinere
auf jedenfall wäre es günstiger für apple


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Apple müsste halt sein OS komplett auf AMD optimieren.


 
Wieso?
Dem OS ist es recht egal, welcher Prozessor arbeitet, entscheidet ist, dass er kompatibel ist und das ist AMD ja.
Sind ja auch x86 Prozessoren.


----------



## Menthe (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Das wäre echt klasse für AMD. Die drängen ja Intel grad an die Wand irgendwie^^


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Dem OS ist es recht egal, welcher Prozessor arbeitet, entscheidet ist, dass er kompatibel ist und das ist AMD ja.
> Sind ja auch x86 Prozessoren.



Ganz so einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Zumindest müssten die Treiber für C&Q und Co. angepasst werden. Und auch das OS müsste hier speziell neu geschrieben werden. Was für Windows und Unix/Linux gilt, gilt auch für Apple.

Schön würde ich es auch finden, aber das ist wohl mehr ein Gerücht, als das in absehbarer Zeit passieren wird.


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Also wenn sie es geschafft haben ihr Unix-System 2006 von PowerPC auf auf X86 umzuschreiben,
sollten CnQ und ein paar Treiber wohl nicht so schwierig sein.
EFI das bei Apple ja seit den Intels verwendet wird sollte auch nicht das Problem sein.

Ganz interessant ist übrigens was die Apple-User auf Mac Technews so sagen dazu:
News-Kommentare


----------



## Löschzwerg (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Apple und AMD? Wäre super für AMD aber für Apple wohl eher kontraproduktiv. Warum? Weil Apple eine Marke für die (ab)"gehobene" Gesellschaft ist. Den Ruf den Apple geniest lässt sich schlichtweg nicht mit AMD in Einklang bringen, hierfür steht AMD einfach viel zu sehr für Produkte/Lösungen fürs kleine Geld.

An AMD ist nichts verwerfliches, ganz im Gegenteil sogar, aber man müsste hier schon ein marketingtechnisches Wunder hervorzaubern um Apple Produkte mit denen von AMD zu verknüpfen.


----------



## Explosiv (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur um die x86-Lizenz. Ich kann Apple verstehen, dass Sie sich absichern wollen, da ja die Liefer-Engpässe der mobilen i5 u. i3-Prozessoren zu Spannungen zwischen Intel und Apple geführt hatte.
Auch das Apple keine Nvidia-Chipsätze mehr in Verbindung mit Intel-Prozessoren verbauen darf, ist ein Ausschlaggebender Punkt. Da könnte AMD das günstigere Gesamtprodukt mit besserer Grafikleistung anbieten.

Falls es zwischen Intel u. Apple mal nicht mehr so gut klappt, könnte Apple dennoch weiter die x86-Lizenz durch eine Partnerschaft mit AMD nutzen, um fröhlich weiter Produkte zu verkaufen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Zumindest müssten die Treiber für C&Q und Co. angepasst werden. Und auch das OS müsste hier speziell neu geschrieben werden. Was für Windows und Unix/Linux gilt, gilt auch für Apple.


 
AMD müsste im Gegenzug auch einiges ändern. Die Boardpartner müssten EFI Bios für AMD Plattform entwickeln.
Die Treiber Geschichte gilt auch für AMD.
Außerdem würde man für eine neue Plattform sowieso ein neues OS anbieten, hat Apple für die Core 2 auch gemacht.
Wieso sollten sie es also für eine Zusammenarbeit mit AMD nicht auch machen?


----------



## Rotax (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

@ Löschzwerg:

Mal ehrlich, die allermeisten apple Käufer interessiert es doch garnicht was für eine CPU da drin steckt. Die wollen einfach ein funktionierendes Produkt haben, und das bekommen sie. 

Und dann gibts noch die, die Wissen dass AMD sehr gute CPUs macht und sich nicht von den ganzen dummbabblern ("AMD ist *******") beeindrucken lassen und trotzdem weiterhin kaufen. 

Der Anteil derer, die deswegen nicht zugreifen, dürfte vernachlässigbar gering sein.

Mich würds auch für AMD freuen.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (16. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Den Ruf den Apple geniest lässt sich schlichtweg nicht mit AMD in Einklang bringen, hierfür steht AMD einfach viel zu sehr für Produkte/Lösungen fürs kleine Geld.



Wieso? Ein AAA(Apple-AMD-ATI)-Mac mit gewohnter Apple-Qualität, dazu ein ansprechender Preis und es zieht Marktanteile an, wie das Licht Motten. Also ich kann nichts verwerfliches darin sehen, das sie es mal auf diesen Wege versuchen sollten.

Der Ruf von AMD und ehemals ATI, ist in der letzten Zeit um einiges besser geworden. Und Apple wäre verrückt(Gesetz den Fall da ist was dran an dem Gerücht) hier nicht mal eine Feldversuch zu starten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur um die x86-Lizenz. Ich kann Apple verstehen, dass Sie sich absichern wollen, da ja die Liefer-Engpässe der mobilen i5 u. i3-Prozessoren zu Spannungen zwischen Intel und Apple geführt hatte.
> Auch das Apple keine Nvidia-Chipsätze mehr in Verbindung mit Intel-Prozessoren verbauen darf, ist ein Ausschlaggebender Punkt. Da könnte AMD das günstigere Gesamtprodukt mit besserer Grafikleistung anbieten.
> 
> Falls es zwischen Intel u. Apple mal nicht mehr so gut klappt, könnte Apple dennoch weiter die x86-Lizenz durch eine Partnerschaft mit AMD nutzen, um fröhlich weiter Produkte zu verkaufen.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass Apple eine X86-Lizenz benötigt. Sie fertigen ja nur Komplett-PCs und keine einzelnen Komponenten.


Aber ich fände das ganze auch supi.  Apple ist evtl nicht so Happy darüber, dass sie zwangsläufig Intel-IGPs nutzen müssen, von denen sie ja damals Abschied nahmen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

@Rotax: Um es präziser auzudrücken, AMD steht schon immer für billig Produkte und steht damit total im Gegensatz zu dem was eigentlich Apple darstellt. Die Mentalität der beiden Firmen passt auch nicht so direkt zusammen. AMD steht eher für offene Standards, während Apple brav sein eigenes Süppchen kocht (wie man an der Software sieht). Ich halt die Sache nicht für unmöglich, aber dazu muss AMD den Namen noch deutlich an Wertigkeit steigern.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur um die *x86-Lizenz*. Ich kann Apple verstehen, dass Sie sich absichern wollen, da ja die Liefer-Engpässe der mobilen i5 u. i3-Prozessoren zu Spannungen zwischen Intel und Apple geführt hatte.
> *Auch das Apple keine Nvidia-Chipsätze mehr in Verbindung mit Intel-Prozessoren verbauen darf, ist ein Ausschlaggebender Punkt.* Da könnte AMD das günstigere Gesamtprodukt mit besserer Grafikleistung anbieten.



Wozu braucht Apple eine x86 Lizenz? Und die Sache mit den Chipsätzen hat Apple doch schön mit der Nvidia Optimus Technologie lösen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Dass AMD für billig Produkte steht, finde ich jetzt nicht, sondern eher für ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Und wieso Apple deswegen nicht mit AMD kooperieren soll, entzieht sich mir ebenfalls.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde ist den Apple Käufern völlig egal, welche Hardware verbaut wurde, sie muss nur gut aussehen. 
Oder glaubst du wirklich, dass mehr als 0,01% aller iPhone Käufer wissen, von wem der Prozessor hergestellt wird, der in dem Telefon ist?


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Rotax: Um es präziser auzudrücken, AMD steht schon immer für billig Produkte und steht damit total im Gegensatz zu dem was eigentlich Apple darstellt. Die Mentalität der beiden Firmen passt auch nicht so direkt zusammen. AMD steht eher für offene Standards, während Apple brav sein eigenes Süppchen kocht (wie man an der Software sieht). Ich halt die Sache nicht für unmöglich, aber dazu muss AMD den Namen noch deutlich an Wertigkeit steigern.



Wie sollen die das deiner Meinung machen? Um eine solche Wertigkeitssteigerung(Unwort) zu erreichen, brauchen sie genau so einen Partner.


----------



## Explosiv (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Wozu braucht Apple eine x86 Lizenz?



Wäre zwar rein spekulativ, aber das ist ja die ganze News  . 
Vielleicht braucht Apple eine x86-Lizenz für neue Prozessoren? Wer weiß das schon. Das Apple mit dem Apple A4-Prozessor gezeigt hat, dass Sie auch CPUs bauen können und zukünftig bauen werden, könnte es doch durchaus sein, dass Apple sich Alternativen zu ARM einkaufen möchte.

Zudem wäre AMDs kommende "Liano"-Plattfrom mehr als interessant für Apple.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

amd und billig? billig != billiger ^^ intel hat die leistungskrone un amd die p/l krone. beide liefern super produkte und jeder kann sich aussuchen, was er brauch *g* nur weil etwas nich gut geld kostet, hat es auch gleich die selbe qualitätseigenschaft - nich gut.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ja, günstig ist nicht gleich billig^^

Die Phenoms lassen sich vielleicht nicht so gut übertakten wie die Intels, aber bei einem Apple wäre das doch total egal. Da übertaktet man eh nicht. 

Außerdem passt AMD doch eigentlich ganz gut zu Apple.
AMD hat einen Marktanteil von 20%, Intel von 77%, ist also Außenseiter und nur manche Exoten haben AMD Genau wie Apple damals, für Individulisten halt, nicht Mainstream


----------



## kenji_91 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Wenn AMD seine Plattform mit Chipsatz/IGP wie Intel mit dem Atom auf einem Chip verbaut und die CPUs leistungsfähiger und beide Komponenten stromsparend sind, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund weiter bei Intel zu bleiben.

Man sieht ja auch, dass Apple seinen Trend mehr Richtung Jugend als Business treibt.
Die Macbook Pro Reihe war ja vormals für Business/Work Station vorgesehen und heute sind Nutzer sogar im jugendlichen Alter.
Das Macbook White, das es als billige Alternative gibt zu den Alu Unibody sinkt ja auch ständig im Preis.

Apple könnte mit AMD qualitative Produkte entwickeln, und dabei deutlich mehr einsparen und nur von einer Firma angewiesen sein, wodurch evtl. Komplikationen und der evtl. Produktionsstopp nur von AMD abhängen.
Außerdem fuhr Apple schlechte Erfahrungen ein mit Nvidia IGPs und Intel hat es nicht leicht mit Nvidia und Apple.


----------



## X Broster (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Rotax: Um es präziser auzudrücken, AMD steht schon immer für billig Produkte und steht damit total im Gegensatz zu dem was eigentlich Apple darstellt. Die Mentalität der beiden Firmen passt auch nicht so direkt zusammen. AMD steht eher für offene Standards, während Apple brav sein eigenes Süppchen kocht (wie man an der Software sieht). Ich halt die Sache nicht für unmöglich, aber dazu muss AMD den Namen noch deutlich an Wertigkeit steigern.


Da hat wohl einer die Phenom Generation verschlafen.

Die aktuellen CPU´s laufen absolut rund und bieten dank C&Q sehr gute Effizienzwerte ihrer Klasse. Wenn es AMD gelingt das C1E Problem(siehe aktuelles Heft) in den Griff zu bekommen, kann man guter Dinge sein.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Rotax: Um es präziser auzudrücken, AMD steht schon immer für billig Produkte
> und steht damit total im Gegensatz zu dem was eigentlich Apple darstellt......



Vielleicht sollte man einfach hiermit mehr Werbung machen...?

Scuderia Ferrari F1-Team

AMD & Ferrari Designing to Win

immerhin ja schon seit 2002...
Wieviel WM-Titel hat den Intel mit BMW-Sauber...

Edit:


X Broster schrieb:


> Wenn es AMD gelingt das C1E Problem(siehe  aktuelles Heft) in den Griff zu bekommen, kann man guter Dinge sein.


Gab hier vor kurzem ne News das ein C4 Stepping kommen soll.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Scuderia Ferrari F1-Team
> 
> AMD & Ferrari Designing to Win
> 
> ...



Böser Nackenschlag


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



> Wie schon erwähnt wurde ist den Apple Käufern völlig egal, welche Hardware verbaut wurde, sie muss nur gut aussehen.



Beim iPhone/iPod/iPad ist es mehr oder weniger egal was drin steckt, hier hat man auch keiner größere Auswahl wie bei den Notebooks. Bei Notebooks muss man sich zwangsweise etwas informieren und kommt daher um die Namen der anderen Hersteller nicht herum. Der Name "Intel" ist hier einfach gewichtiger und spricht damit eher die gehobenere Käuferschicht an als dies AMD tut. Intel ist überall in der Werbung vertreten, AMD nicht.
Diejenigen in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die ein MacBook besitzen, wissen ziemlich genau was für Hardware verbaut ist oder kennen zumindest den Prozessorhersteller.



> Wie sollen die das deiner Meinung machen? Um eine solche Wertigkeitssteigerung(Unwort) zu erreichen,



Durch Werbung  Siehe hier den Beitrag von gustlegga und der F1.



> Da hat wohl einer die Phenom Generation verschlafen.



Definitiv nicht  Die Phenoms sind gute CPUs und ich plane mir einen X6 zuzulegen. Bei der Technik ist Intel aber dennoch voraus und ohne die extremen Preise könnte AMD nur schwer mithalten.



> Man sieht ja auch, dass Apple seinen Trend mehr Richtung Jugend als Business treibt.
> Die Macbook Pro Reihe war ja vormals für Business/Work Station vorgesehen und heute sind Nutzer sogar im jugendlichen Alter.
> Das Macbook White, das es als billige Alternative gibt zu den Alu Unibody sinkt ja auch ständig im Preis.



Apple könnte hier zumindest zweigleisig fahren und AMD als auch Intel MacBooks anbieten.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Durch Werbung  Siehe hier den Beitrag von gustlegga und der F1.



AMD Ist Grade mal wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen und hat nicht das Geld wie Intel Weltweit Werbung zu schalten. In TV- und Print-Medien. Apple kennt jeder und wenn das nicht Werbung ist, dann weis ich es auch nicht mehr. Nebenbei machen sie auch noch Geld durch den Verkauf und werten ihren Ruf auf! Wenn das kein Schachzug ist...


----------



## Brzeczek (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

na endlich die tuhen mal was  Aber nur verhandeln bringt auch nix....


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Vll werden die Macs dann mal billiger^^


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Wenn man dann auch noch an die News vom 9.April auf Planet3dNow denkt,
dass AMD und MainConcept zusammenarbeiten wollen um den H.264/AVC Codec auf Stream zu optimieren,
und Apple ja viel im professionellen Videoschnittbereich eingesetzt wird,
da bekommt das alles doch gleich irgendwie Sinn...

@OpamitKruecke:
Das hoffen einige in den Apple-Foren auch, aber so recht glauben tuts auch dort keiner.


----------



## ole88 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

das wär so genial wenn amd das packen würde, würd mich freuen wenn das klappt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Was sollte das denn bitte bringen?


Bei den MacBooks Pros wurde gerade erst vor ein paar Tagen auf Core i5 CPUs umgesattelt, die iMacs müssten dieses Jahr allesamt nachziehen - beim 17" ist er ja schon drin - da mit Macs eher weniger gezockt sondern mehr Bild- und Videobearbeitungssoftware läuft und diese Art von Software für gewöhnlich eher hoch mulitkernoptimiert sind und auch aus den anderen Architekturänderungen der iX CPUs von Intel mehr Leistung ziehen können dürfte für Apple da letztlich kein Vorteil entstehen jetzt diesen Mehraufwand einzugehen und ihre System auf eine AMD-Plattform umzustellen. :-/


Eher könnte ich mir vorstellen dass Apple mit nVidia zusammenarbeitet würde um die Leistung der verbauten nVidia-Grafikchips anzuzapfen - was aufgrund der Tatsache dass es im iMac derzeit hauptsächlich Ati-GPUs gibt aber eher unwachrscheinlich ist, weil nur die MC Pros was davon hätten ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Für die Systemstabilität ist eine einheitliche Plattform sicher auch nicht unerheblich .



Die Systemstabilität ist aber eher kein typisches Apple Problem, insofern sehe ich da kein Verbesserungspotential.



Rotax schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die allermeisten apple Käufer interessiert es doch garnicht was für eine CPU da drin steckt. Die wollen einfach ein funktionierendes Produkt haben, und das bekommen sie.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, die meisten unserer Apple Käufer wissen ganz genau das da eine Intel CPU drinn ist und da wird auch drüber gesprochen.



Rotax schrieb:


> Der Anteil derer, die deswegen nicht zugreifen, dürfte vernachlässigbar gering sein.



Du unterschätzt offensichtlicht die Apple Käufer, denn es wäre nicht nur imagemässig sondern vor allem technisch ein derber Rückschritt.



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Wieso? Ein AAA(Apple-AMD-ATI)-Mac mit gewohnter Apple-Qualität, dazu ein ansprechender Preis und es zieht Marktanteile an, wie das Licht Motten. Also ich kann nichts verwerfliches darin sehen, das sie es mal auf diesen Wege versuchen sollten.



Apple Produkte habe jetzt schon tw. Lieferzeit, da hilft dann auch keine günstigere CPU für weitere Marktanteile.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass AMD für billig Produkte steht, finde ich jetzt nicht, sondern eher für ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Und wieso Apple deswegen nicht mit AMD kooperieren soll, entzieht sich mir ebenfalls.



Preis-/ Leistung bedeutete ja überspitzt ausgedrückt: "Taugt nichts aber ist wenigstens billig". Sowas sehe ich persönlich nur im PC Bereich als Option, da es dort deutlich mehr auf den letzten Cent ankommt.


Meiner Meinung nach war es der beste Schritt von Apple auf Intel umzusatteln. Seit sie Intel CPUs verbauen haben sie eine sehr gute Performance und könnnen es mit den besten Workstations aufnehmen.
Jetzt um ein paar Pfennig zu sparen auf irgendwelche billigeren Komponenten umzusteigen wäre ein Risiko mit unabsehbaren Folgen. Vor allem wenn man sieht welches Produktspektrum Intel derzeit für Apple Geräte anbietet, von einer speziellen C2D CPU für das MacBook Air bis hin zum Doppel Xeon mit 2 mal 6 Kernen und 24 Threads für den Macpro.

Insofern paßt es schon so wie sie es derzeit machen.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Hier mal meine Meinung und Argumente:

-also ich war selbt Apple User und das mit einer G4 CPU, und ich bin der überzeugung dass Apple in letzter Zeit nicht berühmter wird durch den wechsel von PowerPC auf Intel, sondern durch den iPod/iPhone Hype.

-Nun wo OSX bereits mit Intel CPU arbeitet ist der wechsel auf AMD nicht sonderlich schwer, beide sind halt x86 CPU's mit den gleichen Grundfunktionen, somit ist der Auffand OSX für AMD zu optimieren ein Schirtt der eher zu vernachlässigen ist (über einen nicht so ganz legalen Weg kann man jetzt schon ein OSX mit ner AMD Cpu laufen lassen!!)

-Apple hat mehr möglichkeiten hinter die Entwicklung von Firmen zu sehen als irgend welche Zeitschrifen u.s.w., vielleicht hat dadurch Apple ein paar genauere Blicke auf den Bulldozer werfen können und der wird so interessant dass Apple dies ebenfalls nutzen will


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Apple und AMD? Wäre super für AMD aber für Apple wohl eher kontraproduktiv. Warum? Weil Apple eine Marke für die (ab)"gehobene" Gesellschaft ist. Den Ruf den Apple geniest lässt sich schlichtweg nicht mit AMD in Einklang bringen, hierfür steht AMD einfach viel zu sehr für Produkte/Lösungen fürs kleine Geld.



und wo ist da das problem ?

Apple verkauft auch jetzt schon billige hardware zum doppelten Preis 

wenn AMD rein kommt verkaufen sie die hardware immer noch zum gleichen preis obwohl sie im einkauf wieder billiger ist


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich kann mir das garnicht so recht vorstellen , da AMD auf dem Notebookmarkt sowas von ins Hintertreffen geraten ist....

Aber es wäre Geil


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Preis-/ Leistung bedeutete ja überspitzt ausgedrückt: "Taugt nichts aber ist wenigstens billig".


Wie es umgekehrt geht sieht man aktuell ja beim iPad...
Teuer und taugt nix. Wenn man jetzt auch noch die Rechte für den Buchstaben "i" bekomen hätte würde das Teil wohl noch 100$ mehr kosten...
iPad: Apple teilt sich Namen mit Tampon - pressetext.deutschland 

AMD müsste also nur wie Intel für minimal mehr Leistung maximal mehr Geld verlangen, und schon wäre es ein besseres Produkt ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Wie es umgekehrt geht sieht man aktuell ja beim iPad...



Das kann ich nicht so gut wie du beurteilen, da ich noch keine Gelegenheit zum testen hatte. Und da ich dir nicht simpelste Vorurteile ohne Substanz unterstellen will, gehe ich mal davon aus das du ein iPad hast.



gustlegga schrieb:


> Teuer und taugt nix. Wenn man jetzt auch noch die Rechte für den Buchstaben "i" bekomen hätte würde das Til wohl noch 100$ mehr kosten...
> AMD müsste also nur wie Intel für minimal mehr Leistung maximal mehr Geld verlangen, und schon wäre es ein besseres Produkt ?



Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die AMD Prozessoren bei denen der Kunde keinen Leistungsverlust akzeptieren müsste und dennoch die gewohnte Workstationleistung bekommt?


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Gerade bei der Workstationleistung sehe ich AMD vorne. 4x 12-Kern Opteron


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so gut wie du beurteilen, da ich noch keine Gelegenheit zum testen hatte.


Ich spreche da mehr die vorhandene Leistung/Ausstattung an,
die auch in TV-Berichten über den Launch von Fachredakteuren des öfteren bemängelt wurde.
Aber um es mal mit den Worten eines Tabakkonzerns zu umschreiben:
Es war schon immer etwas teurer, einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die AMD Prozessoren bei denen der  Kunde keinen Leistungsverlust akzeptieren müsste und dennoch die  gewohnte Workstationleistung bekommt?


Irgendwie versteh ich diesen Satz jetzt nicht so richtig...Ich denke mal du meinst eher
keine schwächere Leistung aber auch keinen höheren Preis?
*Antwort:* Ein finanzieller Fehler, da höhere Leistung auch meistens höhere Kosten in der Entwicklung und Produktion bedeuten. Allerdings sollte sich ein solcher Preisaufschlag pro Mehrwert auch in einem gerechtfertigten Rahmen bewegen, und das ist beim Marktführer Intel des öfteren nicht der Fall.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht irgend einen Hersteller schlecht oder besser reden, aber es bewahrheitet sich bei der Marktakzeptanz von AMD  leider immer wieder das Sprichwort: "Deine Fehler trägt man dir nach, aber deine guten Taten vergisst man."
Der Phenom1 war ja wirklich nix (über die ersten K-CPU`s will ich jetzt nicht auch noch eingehen um dieses Posting nicht ausarten zu lassen),
aber die "Fehlkonstruktion" P4 und den ungeliebten Itanium1 scheint man Intel nicht oder nur selten nachzutragen.
Meiner Meinung nach hat es AMD/ATI einfach marketingtechnisch im Vergleich zu der Konkurrenz nicht drauf,
was sich in letzter Zeit aber "etwas" bessert. Ich glaube auch ich steh mit meiner Meinung dazu nicht so alleine da.
Apple ist ja wenn man den Marktanteil zu Windows sieht im Bereich von AMD gegen Intel,
aber bei Apple hat man es verstanden seine Produkte trotz höherer Preise, die ich zu Zeiten als man noch das meiste selbst entwickelte noch verstand, als Hipp zu verkaufen.
Der genialste Schachzug war ja natürlich Steve Jobs wieder zurückzuholen!
Zweifellos hat AMD noch zu einiges lernen, speziell bei den CPU-TDP`S, aber das wird der nächste Die-Shrink hoffentlich richten.
Ich muss beruflich gelegentlich an einem G5 arbeiten und finde das System nicht schlecht, allerdings machen es die Preise und diese Hardware-Gängelung von Apple für mich privat zu keiner Alternative.
Interessant finde ich auch das man auf mactechnews.de zu der News Apple&AMD und anderen News in den Kommentaren ja mit den eigenen Systemen auch nicht immer so zufrieden ist wie es der grossteil der Jobs-Jünger immer so glauben machen wollen.

So. Schluss jetz, ich schweife ab....
Jetzt könnt ihr wiede draufhauen auf den sch**ß* Österreicher ..


----------



## Bääängel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ist zwar ein richtiger Schritt von Apple und AMD, aber ob das nur auf die Lieferengpässe vom i5/i7 fürs Mac book Pro zurückzuführen ist, ist fraglich. Meines Wissens hat AMD für Prozessoren im Notebook Bereich keine so starken Prozessoren, die dem i5/i7 gleichkommen würden, sodass Appel gar nicht drum rum kommen würde einen i5/i7 für die Mac books Pro einzusetzen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein richtiger Schritt von Apple und AMD, aber ob das nur auf die Lieferengpässe vom i5/i7 fürs Mac book Pro zurückzuführen ist, ist fraglich. Meines Wissens hat AMD für Prozessoren im Notebook Bereich keine so starken Prozessoren, die dem i5/i7 gleichkommen würden, sodass Appel gar nicht drum rum kommen würde einen i5/i7 für die Mac books Pro einzusetzen.



Im Artikel dazu auf mactechnews.de wird auch der Konflikt nVidia-Intel angesprochen. Von nVidia hat man ja zZt die Chipsätze.
Und weiters kommt noch die im Gegensatz zu Intel wesentlich leistungsfähigere AMD-IGP zur Sprache.
MacTechNews.de > News > Apple angeblich an AMD-Prozessoren interessiert

Jedenfalls hies es auf AppleInsider, das AMD Angestellte im grösseren Umfang als sonst üblich bei Apple gesichtet wurden.


----------



## michelthemaster (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich fände das super! Dann kann sich AMD noch weiter vergrößern, mit den neuen Notebook Phenoms die diesen Sommer heraus kommen, werden sie dann wohl auch technisch in diesem Bereich aufholen können, und somit klar atraktiv für Apple und andere Hersteller werden. Und normale Macs mit einem Phenom 2, das wäre doch was. Gewohnter Apfel Qualität zu einem guten Preis bei fast gleicher Leistung  Aber nein, bin kein Apple Fanboy und verkaufe meinen Ipod Touc 2G, aber freut mich für AMD. Davon abgesehen wäre so eine ATI/AMD Plattform wirklich interessant und hat auch wesentlich mehr zu bieten wie das Intel-Gedöns. 

Fehlt nur noch das jetzt Media Markt und Staturn endlich auch AMD Cpus verkaufen, was ich immer noch nicht verstehen kann, wo doch Intel mittlerweile bestraft wurde (mit einem vergleichsweise lächerlichen zu zahlenenden Betrag)! Ich kaufe zwar nicht im Media Markt, aber viele Leute, wenn die wüssten wie gut AMD wäre und das es für die Meisten reichen würde, anstatt überteuerte Intel Cpus zu kaufen....

Micha


----------



## Bääängel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Im Artikel dazu auf mactechnews.de wird auch der Konflikt nVidia-Intel angesprochen. Von nVidia hat man ja zZt die Chipsätze.
> Und weiters kommt noch die im Gegensatz zu Intel wesentlich leistungsfähigere AMD-IGP zur Sprache.
> MacTechNews.de > News > Apple angeblich an AMD-Prozessoren interessiert
> 
> Jedenfalls hies es auf AppleInsider, das AMD Angestellte im grösseren Umfang als sonst üblich bei Apple gesichtet wurden.



Achso, hab mir die Quellen nicht durchgelesen. Sollte ich das nächste mal evtl. machen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

leistungsmäßig ein betriebsystem auf reine 128kl1 cache und 512 L2 cache würde amd bessere leistung widmen !
apple kunden achten auch nicht auf intel inside und mit amd könnte mann mehr gewinn fahren weil günstiger


----------



## Bääängel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Mr.Korky schrieb:


> leistungsmäßig ein betriebsystem auf reine 128kl1 cache und 512 L2 cache würde amd bessere leistung widmen !
> apple kunden achten auch nicht auf intel inside und mit amd könnte mann mehr gewinn fahren weil günstiger



Ich kenne ein paar Appel Liebhaber und die finden komischerweise alle Intel viel besser als AMD. 

Wäre natürlich schön, wenn Appel nicht nur an den eigenen Profit denkt, sondern den Preisvorteil auch an die Kunden weitergibt. Sonst wäre das eine echte Sauerei.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich glaube ohnehin nicht, dass es dabei dann noch um den Phenom II gehen wird, sondern eher um Llano und Bulldozer. Der Llano soll schon ausgeliefert sein an gewisse Unternehmen, damit sie ihre Hardware anpassen können. Man wird höchstens den Phenom II für Studiumzwecke mal einsetzen, aber mehr nicht. Ja, nächstes Jahr steht schon die neue Prozessorgeneration ins Haus und die wird ein großer Schritt werden. Ihr müsst viel langfristiger denken. So ein Produkt ist nicht von heute auf morgen aufgestellt und schon gar nicht von Apple. 

Eigene Prozessoren werden die ganz sicher nicht entwickeln. Das Know-How haben die gar nicht. Selbst wenn man gewisse Pläne des Prozessors hat, fehlt ja noch die Schaltlogik. Deswegen zeigt man auch gerne Wafer.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Appel Liebhaber und die finden komischerweise alle Intel viel besser als AMD.



Das ist halt wie wenn ein GTI-Fahrer auf Opel schimpft, und umgekeht.
Obwohl ofmals nie jemand im Produkt des jeweiligen anderen gesessen ist...

Kann man auch noch auf genügend andere Bereiche erweitern...
Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal ein Auto, um nicht ATI/nVidia sagen zu müssen...


----------



## Johnny05 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Für AMD würde es mich freuen wenn Sie einen neuen Kunden gewinnen könnten,trotzdem käme mir deswegen kein Produkt von Apple ins Haus,da alle unsere Rechner ( 3Stk) zuhause auf AMD/ATI basieren und Ich die reichlich beschi..ne Produktpolitik von Apple grundsätzlich ablehne.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> *Preis-/ Leistung bedeutete ja überspitzt ausgedrückt: "Taugt nichts aber ist wenigstens billig".* Sowas sehe ich persönlich nur im PC Bereich als Option, da es dort deutlich mehr auf den letzten Cent ankommt.



Und wie kommst du von AMD auf eine solche Aussage?  Wenn man bedenkt, dass Intels oftmals nur wenige % schneller sind, kann man überspitzt sagen "Taugt nichts, ist teuer, aber immerhin von Intel".



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die AMD Prozessoren bei denen der Kunde keinen Leistungsverlust akzeptieren müsste und dennoch die gewohnte Workstationleistung bekommt?



Wie wärs mit zwei SixCore-Opterons? 
PS: Du tust gerade so, als würden die Leute gleich 80% an Leistung einbüßen. Dabei sind es im WorstCase-Szenario gerade mal 10% und das für einen deutlich günstigeren Preis.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Opteron kennt er doch nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du von AMD auf eine solche Aussage?  Wenn man bedenkt, dass Intels oftmals nur wenige % schneller sind, kann man überspitzt sagen "Taugt nichts, ist teuer, aber immerhin von Intel".



Gähn. Wie schlecht adaptiert  .
Den wenigsten Apple Usern kommt es auf die paar Euro an welche man am Prozessor sparen könnte. Aber das bessere Produkt über die komplette Palette betrachtet bekommt man nun mal bei Intel. 
Inosfern bleibt AMD eher eine Option für den "sparsamen" PC Käufer.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit zwei SixCore-Opterons?
> PS: Du tust gerade so, als würden die Leute gleich 80% an Leistung einbüßen. Dabei sind es im WorstCase-Szenario gerade mal 10% und das für einen deutlich günstigeren Preis.



Das wäre im Vergleich zu den "i7" Xeons aber ein derber Rückschritt. Und dem Kunden unmöglich zu komunizieren, wozu jetzt der neue Macpro 100 Euro billiger wird aber schlechter als der Vorgänger ist.



CyLord schrieb:


> Opteron kennt er doch nicht.



Ich hatte womöglich schon einen Opteron bevor du über Computer nachgedacht hast (kommt drauf an wie alt du bist)  .
Ändert aber nichts daran das seit kurzem Intel die besseren Prozis abietet, wobei seit kurzem in dem Zusammenhang seit 2006 bedeutet.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Tja, wie alt bin ich wohl... Auf jeden Fall bin ich seit den 80286er dabei... Opterons hatte zwar nur mit Einsockelsystemen, aber seit Sockel 939.

Wie schon geschrieben werden die AMD-Systeme von Apple (falls sich das bewahrheitet) den PhenomII nicht mehr erleben und überhaupt die ganze K10.5-Serie nicht mehr.


----------



## tex_w (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

heise online - Intel stellt neuen Serverprozessor mit acht Kernen vor

Ich sehe nicht wo der Opteron da so schlecht sein soll.

Bzw. AMD bietet dank besseren GPUs ja wohl eindeutig das bessere Gesamtsystem im Gegensatz zu Intel, oder etwa nicht?

Und der Bulldozer/Liano werden ja dann erst so richtig interessant.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Tja, wie alt bin ich wohl... Auf jeden Fall bin ich seit den 80286er dabei... .


...und ich seit dem 6510.
Allerdings bin das euf meinem Avatar nicht ich, sondern meine 14 Jahre jüngerre Schwester!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



tex_w schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...rverprozessor-mit-acht-Kernen-vor-967670.htmlBzw. AMD bietet dank besseren GPUs ja wohl eindeutig das bessere Gesamtsystem im Gegensatz zu Intel, oder etwa nicht?



Was ist das denn für eine Logik? Man bekommt sowohl ATi als auch nVidia GPUs bei Apple.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Problem wird aber die Anbindung werden, wenn die GPUs/VPUs in den Chipsatz integriert werden sollen, um Platz zu sparen. Wenn dann Lösungen wie Grafikkernintegration kommen auf CPu, dann hat sich das Thema nVidia doch dann spätestens an der Stelle erledigt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Problem wird aber die Anbindung werden, wenn die GPUs/VPUs in den Chipsatz integriert werden sollen, um Platz zu sparen.



Wer will denn bei Apple Platz sparen  ?


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Lies noch mal, es kam was hinzu. Platz z.B. auf der Platine in den Monitoren, wo sich sozusagen der MAC schon drinne befindet. Ob auf langer Hinsicht nvidia noch eine Alternative ist, das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wäre im Vergleich zu den "i7" Xeons aber ein derber Rückschritt. Und dem Kunden unmöglich zu komunizieren, wozu jetzt der neue Macpro 100 Euro billiger wird aber schlechter als der Vorgänger ist.



Hast du dafür auch Quellen?


----------



## tex_w (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik? Man bekommt sowohl ATi als auch nVidia GPUs bei Apple.


Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so mit der Produktpalette von Apple aus, aber die IGP's von Intel sind im Vergleich zu denen AMD's deutlich schlechter und Nvidia Chipsätze mit integrierter GPU gibts ja für Intel sowieso nicht mehr.

Zudem dürfte es sich auch auszahlen gleich ganze Systeme von einem Hersteller zu ordern, anstatt nur Einzelteile.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



tex_w schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so mit der Produktpalette von Apple aus, aber die IGP's von Intel sind im Vergleich zu denen AMD's deutlich schlechter und Nvidia Chipsätze mit integrierter GPU gibts ja für Intel sowieso nicht mehr.



Apple setzt primär auf dedizierte GPUs und nicht auf IGP. Insofern wird hier eine "Problemlösung" für nicht vorhandene Probleme diskutiert.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



tex_w schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so mit der Produktpalette von Apple aus, aber die IGP's von Intel sind im Vergleich zu denen AMD's deutlich schlechter und *Nvidia Chipsätze mit integrierter GPU gibts ja für Intel sowieso nicht mehr*.
> 
> Zudem dürfte es sich auch auszahlen gleich ganze Systeme von einem Hersteller zu ordern, anstatt nur Einzelteile.



Bitte etwas informieren  Nvidia stellt Apple inzwischen nur noch die Optimus Technologie und GPUs zur Verfügung, der Chipsatz ist von Intel. Bei weniger Grafikleistung wird der Intel IGP verwendet und bei benötigter Mehrleistung wird dann die Nvidia GPU zugeschaltet. Diese Lösung ist stromsparend und bietet dann Leistung wenn diese benötigt wird.

Edit:



> Insofern wird hier eine "Problemlösung" für nicht vorhandene Probleme diskutiert.



So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Aber aktuell sieht´s da bei nvidia auch nicht umbedingt rosig aus. Ohne Fertigungskenntnisse und realisitscher Einschätzung hat man dort ziemlich in die Kloschüssel gegriffen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

@CyLord: Falls du dich mit deiner Aussage auf den Fermi beziehst liegst du damit im Bezug auf Apple falsch, hier wird nämlich die Geforce 300 Serie eingesetzt.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

@ITpassion-de
du scheinst sehr apple-intel fixiert zu sein und ein Apple-AMD scheint für die ein no-go zu sein, stimmt das so? (denke bei deinen Argumenten zählen eher Image von Apple-Intel als reale Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Intel und AMD)

Ich denke Apple ist in den letzten Jahren gewachsen, sie haben immer mehr Kundschaft auch von Jugendlichen, wechle nicht so eine gefüllte Brieftasche haben. Und sieht man mal so die Berühmten Apple Produkte an mit denen sie ne menge Kohle machen iPod, iPhone, samt Apps..... scheinen sie immer mehr richtung Massenverkauf zu gehen als an ihrer Exklusivität festzuhalten.
Apple ist noch immer eine Firma und was will ein Firma? Ja Geld machen! und um mehr Geld zu machen braucht man mehr Kunden, um mehr Kunden zu bekommen muss man für jeden etwas anbieten. Und ich bin sicher es gibt ne menge Leute (wie mich eingeschlossen) welche AMD-Fans sind aber auch nicht von Apple und OSX abgeneigt sind. Die wären also noch mal Kundschaft welche Apple an sich reissen könnte....

Was spricht denn dagegen dass Apple zwei Produkt-Linien führt ? eine für Intel und eine für AMD

Software-Mässig ist es keine Hürde, und Hardware mässig auch eher ne Kleinigkeit. Warum sollte Apple es denn nicht einmal 1-2Jahre versuchen? Haben sie mit dem neuen Konzept Erfolg, bekommen sie mehr Kunden und mehr Geld!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de
> du scheinst sehr apple-intel fixiert zu sein und ein Apple-AMD scheint für die ein no-go zu sein, stimmt das so? (denke bei deinen Argumenten zählen eher Image von Apple-Intel als reale Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Intel und AMD)



Privat nutze ich Apple Computer, im Geschäft arbeite ich an einem normalen PC.
Reale Leistungsunterscheide gibt es. Denn man darf nicht nur auf einen einzelnen Prozessor schauen sondern auf die gesamte Palette. Und eben dort ist Intel deutlich besser aufgestellt.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen dass Apple zwei Produkt-Linien führt ? eine für Intel und eine für AMD



Dagegen spricht nicht vorhandene Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Je weniger Unterschiede in der Konstruktion der einzelnen Systeme sind, bzw. je mehr Ähnlichkeiten / Gleichteile umso wirtschaftlicher wird es.
Und durch die Umstellung von PowerPC auf Intel CPUs haben sie jetzt eine sehr performante Plattform die sich auch exzellent verkauft.

AMD bietet CPUs auf dem Niveau der alten Core2Duos/ Core2Quads und Server Prozessoren mit niedrigem Takt aber das wars dann auch schon.
Gegen die i5/ i7 Modelle die sich gerade wie ein roter Faden durch die Applepalette ziehen ist sozusagen kein Grass gewachsen.

Deshalb vertrete ich ganz klar die Meinung das sie an ihrer aktuellen Strategie festhalten sollen, da das Geschäft so gut läuft und der Kunde für angemessenes Geld ein ordentliches Produkt bekommt. Wer es noch billiger "braucht" kann sich ja gerne einen PC kaufen, dort ist der preisliche Bodensatz auf einem ganz anderem Niveau.
Insofern denke ich das die aktuellen Einstandspreise nur zu rechtfertigen sind wenn man eben nicht das billigste Zeug am Markt verwurstet, sondern dem Kunden das gibt was er für sein Geld auch zu erwarten hat.


----------



## tex_w (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Bitte etwas informieren  Nvidia stellt Apple inzwischen nur noch die Optimus Technologie und GPUs zur Verfügung, der Chipsatz ist von Intel. Bei weniger Grafikleistung wird der Intel IGP verwendet und bei benötigter Mehrleistung wird dann die Nvidia GPU zugeschaltet. Diese Lösung ist stromsparend und bietet dann Leistung wenn diese benötigt wird.


Dürfte nur eine ganz andere Preisklasse sein, wenn man eine integrierte Grafik mit einer dezidierten GPU (Optimus) vergleicht. 
Aber selbst wenn das für Apple jetzt keine Rolle spielt, warum sollten sie nicht trotzdem auf AMD CPU's setzen? Leistungstechnisch sind sie in den Preisklassen von Intel schneller und wer an Workstations mit ungeheuer viel CPU Leistung Interesse hat wird mit Magny-Cours ja wohl mindestens genauso glücklich wie mit Nehalem-EX. (Gleiche Leistung bei viel weniger Geld und Energieverbrauch). 
Einziges Manko bei Notebook CPU's ist AMD noch nicht so energieeffizient wie Intel aber das sollte sich mit ihrer neuen Prozessor Architektur (LIano) auch ändern.
Also eine Überlegung ist AMD doch wohl allemal wert.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Privat nutze ich Apple Computer, im Geschäft arbeite ich an einem normalen PC.
> Reale Leistungsunterscheide gibt es. Denn man darf nicht nur auf einen einzelnen Prozessor schauen sondern auf die gesamte Palette. Und eben dort ist Intel deutlich besser aufgestellt.


Allerdings solte man auch die Architektur des Betriebssystems und wie es die vorhandenen Ressourcen nutzt/verteilt auch berücksichtigen.
Somit hinkt der Vergleich Apple/Intel und AMD/Windows etwas wie ich finde.
Wer sagt denn das der Schneeleopard auf AMD nicht besser läuft als Windows auf AMD.. das wär ja was 

Da du dich ja mit Apple sehr zu beschäftigen scheinst, würde mich mal interessieren wie die Community damals reagierte als man zu Intel wechselte. Da wollten sicher auch der grossteil ihre PowerPC Architektur behalten...

Ich würde mal sagen Steve Jobs & Co werden sich schon was dabei denken, wovon wir alle keine Ahnung haben.
Und sei es auch nur um Intel vielleicht im Preis drücken zu können.
Ausserdenm ist Apple ja seinen Aktionären auch verpflichtet.
Muss ich doch mal schauen wie die Nasdaq darauf reagiert hat bei Apple und AMD...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Allerdings solte man auch die Architektur des Betriebssystems und wie es die vorhandenen Ressourcen nutzt/verteilt auch berücksichtigen.
> Somit hinkt der Vergleich Apple/Intel und AMD/Windows etwas wie ich finde.



Diesen Vergleich habe ich nie angestellt.



gustlegga schrieb:


> Da du dich ja mit Apple sehr zu beschäftigen scheinst, würde mich mal interessieren wie die Community damals reagierte als man zu Intel wechselte. Da wollten sicher auch der grossteil ihre PowerPC Architektur behalten...



Ich bin erst 2009 zum Apple "übergelaufen". Da die G4/ G5 Geräte viel zu langsam waren.
Bis dahin stand an der Stelle meines jetzigen iMacs ein i7 (der Echte, S1366) samt 30"er. Aber da ich für relativ viele Kunden Macs einrichten musste, bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen.

Wenn aber jetzt die Pfennigfuchserei anfängt und irgendwelche Hardware 2. Wahl oder anders ausgedrückt Preis-/ Leistungssieger zum Einsatz kommt. Dann wechsel ich wieder.


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Was ist denn 2. Wahl z.B.? Gibt´s denn auch einen unechten Core i7 oder war Dir der 8XX nicht schnell genug?


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diesen Vergleich habe ich nie angestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Also ich war G4 User und die waren um ein gutes Stück schneller als die damaligen PC's, der grösste schwachpunkt war einfach dass die PowerPC's nicht zu x86 Kompatibel waren und somit kein Windows-on-Mac somit keine Spiel!! mein iMac 17" mit einem G4 800mhz wurde mir mit OSX10.2 ausgeliefert und kann einfach sagen WOW.
Du kannst dir bestimmt nicht vorstellen wie viel verachtung gegenüber Apple es gab als die auf Intel gewechselt sind... JA es gab PowerPC fanatiker, welche sich nicht mit einem x86 System anfreunden konnten.

Und eine Nutzung von AMD ist keine "Pfennigfuchserei"  wie du behauptest, und schon gar keine 2. Wahl !!! AMD hat ebenfalls sehr gute Produkte und können mit sehr gut mit den Intel i5 mithalten nur manche i7 sind um einiges Schneller kosten aber nicht nur ein paar Pfennig mehr sondern ein paar Hunter Teuros!

Ich wäre gegen einen ganzen Wechsel nach AMD aber so ne 2 Produktreihe mit AMD CPU's wäre nett und sie hätten mich schon als Kunden gewonnen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diesen Vergleich habe ich nie angestellt



Was ich auch nie behauptet habe. Ich wollte nur darstellen das MacOS auf AMD auch besser skalieren könnte als auf Intel.
Da bei den Gesprächen ja auch AMD-Anpassungen auf spezielle Apple-Features zur sprache gekommen sein sollen.



> Dann wechsle ich wieder.


Die Windows-Gemeinde wird dich mit offenen Armen aufnehmen,


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Was ist denn 2. Wahl z.B.? Gibt´s denn auch einen unechten Core i7 oder war Dir der 8XX nicht schnell genug?



Mal abgesehen davon das es ihn damals nicht gab, ist mein Username Programm  .



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich war G4 User und die waren um ein gutes Stück schneller als die damaligen PC's, der grösste schwachpunkt war einfach dass die PowerPC's nicht zu x86 Kompatibel waren und somit kein Windows-on-Mac somit keine Spiel!! mein iMac 17" mit einem G4 800mhz wurde mir mit OSX10.2 ausgeliefert und kann einfach sagen WOW.
> Du kannst dir bestimmt nicht vorstellen wie viel verachtung gegenüber Apple es gab als die auf Intel gewechselt sind... JA es gab PowerPC fanatiker, welche sich nicht mit einem x86 System anfreunden konnten.



Ab und an habe ich das zweifehafte Vergnügen noch an einem G4 was machen zu müssen. Aber mit der Geschwindigkeit von diesen Dingern konnte ich mich nie gewöhnen. Bin halt schnelle Rechner seit je her gewohnt.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und eine Nutzung von AMD ist keine "Pfennigfuchserei"  wie du behauptest, und schon gar keine 2. Wahl !!! AMD hat ebenfalls sehr gute Produkte und können mit sehr gut mit den Intel i5 mithalten nur manche i7 sind um einiges Schneller kosten aber nicht nur ein paar Pfennig mehr sondern ein paar Hunter Teuros!



Es ist nur unter finanziellen Gesichtpuntken reduziert auf die Endkundeneinstandspreise für die CPUs ein Faktor. Anonsten ist es eben 2. Wahl. Das bessere Paket gibt es bei Intel. ist leider so. Gab ja beim PC auch mal Zeiten wo Intel Prozessoren vollkommen uninteressant waren. Ist halt das ewige hin und her.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich wäre gegen einen ganzen Wechsel nach AMD aber so ne 2 Produktreihe mit AMD CPU's wäre nett und sie hätten mich schon als Kunden gewonnen.



Ich würde hoch drauf wetten das es keine Zweigleisigkeit geben wird. Entweder oder. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Die Windows-Gemeinde wird dich mit offenen Armen aufnehmen,



Windows läuft bei mir 24/7 auf meinem Parallels Desktop bzw. auf meinem 2. Monitor.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Windows läuft bei mir 24/7 auf meinem Parallels Desktop bzw. auf meinem 2. Monitor.


Hardware-Virtualisierung sei Dank.

Ist aber schon schräg das man bei Apple unter anderem die Architektur wechselte wegen Windows und den dazugehörigen Anwendungen


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Da war seine damalige Highend-Grafikkarte doch nicht so wichtig. Wenn es um Gesamtpaket geht mit Grafik, dann sehe leider AMD allein auf weiter Flur, wenn man jetzt mal spitzfindig antwortet. Es gibt einige Leute, die den Wechsel von PowerPC auf Intel sehr schlecht fanden und sie das immer noch so sehen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Wenn es um Gesamtpaket geht mit Grafik, dann sehe leider AMD allein auf weiter Flur, wenn man jetzt mal spitzfindig antwortet. Es gibt einige Leute, die den Wechsel von PowerPC auf Intel sehr schlecht fanden und sie das immer noch so sehen.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Zur aktuellen und kommenden Plattform aus CPU-Chipset-IGP-GPU ist momentan keine Konkurrenz in Sicht wenn man alles aus 1er Hand will.


Wieviele Apple-User wohl heimlich zuhause zu 90% ein virtuelles Windows laufen haben, und nur zu stolz oder zu feige sind sich einen Win7-PC zu kaufen??
(vorsicht Ironie !)


----------



## CyLord (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ja, das ist die Frage, ob die auch wirklich effektiv mit MacOSX arbeiten oder ob das alles nur Schein ist. Design gefällt mir ja selber von den Geräten. Habe ich ja am meinen letzten Radkauf gesehen. Aber ob es der Apfel am Ende wert ist, ist eher fraglich. Muss ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was er davon hat. Ja, vielleicht kann man ja mit Apple angeben. Wir sehen das sicher anders, aber manch einer macht da sicher große Augen. Für das Angeberische ist ja zum Glück IT-Passion da, um uns zu erfreuen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Noch hat Intel Schonzeit, wenn aber erst mal LIano und Bulldozer draußen sind, schauts ganz anders aus.
Das die Intel Grafikteile Müll sind, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis, damit ist Appel auch schon mal auf die Schnauze gefallen...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Apple setzt primär auf dedizierte GPUs und nicht auf IGP.



Und jetzt überleg mal, warum das so ist.
Ach, stimmt, die Intel Grafikteile sind ja Müll.

Und mit den letzten Core 2 Teilen, hat man ja den NForce IGP benutzt, wie du weißt...
Das man externe Grafikkarten verbaut, liegt mehr daran, das man keine andere Wahl hat.


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen dass Apple zwei Produkt-Linien führt ? eine für Intel und eine für AMD


Und was spräche dagegen, das man Intel komplett entsorgt?!

Wie du sicherlich weißt, ist Apple nicht mehr auf der Prioritätsliste, was die Belieferung betrifft, auch bei den neuen Xeons war man nicht (mehr) der erste, der Produkte vorzeigen durfte.
Entsprechend kann man davon ausgehen, das Apple und Intel sich nicht mehr soo grün sind und Apple sehr an AMDs Fusion interessiert ist, wenn IT-Passion pech hat, wird Apple auch als erstes 'nen Bulldozer System vorstellen.


tex_w schrieb:


> Einziges Manko bei Notebook CPU's ist AMD noch nicht so energieeffizient wie Intel


Nein!


----------



## Jason22 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Demnächst die Schlagzeile: Apple macht 40% mehr Gewinn!
(Die Preise werden auch mit AMD Prozzis nicht fallen)

Ich geh mir mal Aktien kaufen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Appel Liebhaber und die finden komischerweise alle Intel viel besser als AMD.


 
Ich kenne sehr viele Apple User und die meisten wissen nicht mal, welcher Prozessor oder Grafikeinheit verbaut ist. 
Sie kenne zwar den Namen Intel, verbinden ihn aber nicht unbedingt mit Apple.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gähn. Wie schlecht adaptiert  .
> Den wenigsten Apple Usern kommt es auf die paar Euro an welche man am Prozessor sparen könnte. Aber das bessere Produkt über die komplette Palette betrachtet bekommt man nun mal bei Intel.
> Inosfern bleibt AMD eher eine Option für den "sparsamen" PC Käufer.


 
Den meisten Usern von Apple Produkten kommt es darauf am, dass sie stylisch sind und problemlos funktionieren.
Das kann Apple auch mit AMD haben, nur eben, dass Apple noch mehr Geld sparen könnte, also den Gewinn steigern kann, denn nur weil Apple mit einer AMD Plattform bestück wird, wird er günstiger werden. 
In meiner Firma benutzen alle Grafiker Apple Systeme aber keiner weis, was dort für ein Prozessor verbaut ist oder von wem der stammt.
Die Computer funktionieren und darauf kommt es eben an.
Warum sollte ein AMD Apple also weniger funktionieren als ein Intel Apple?


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Man muss das von der Marketing Seite sehen: Der Name Intel verkauft sich besser als AMD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ist sicher einer der Gründe, warum Apple damals zu Intel gegangen ist.
Vermarktung ist eben alles.


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Intel kann vermutlich auch bessere Rabatte anbieten als AMD.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



Jason22 schrieb:


> ...(Die Preise werden auch mit AMD Prozzis nicht fallen)


Davon gehen die meissten auf mactechnet.de auch nicht aus...



Jason22 schrieb:


> Ich geh mir mal Aktien kaufen...


Haste nen guten Broker, dann schieb mal ne Tel-Nr rüber 



riedochs schrieb:


> Intel kann vermutlich auch bessere Rabatte  anbieten als AMD.


Hat man doch auch gemacht bei Media&Co, dafür das sie dann keine AMD`s verkaufen.
Das man bei Intel aber nicht so gerne ihre Preise senkt hat man gesehen als AMD mit dem Athlon alles in Grund und Boden rechnete. Viel günstiger wurden die P3/4 damals auch nicht.
Ist eben der Vorteil eines übermächtigen Marktführers.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Apple hat eben auf den Marktführer gesetzt und letztendlich glaube ich auch nicht, dass sie das ändern wollen.


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Apple hat eben auf den Marktführer gesetzt und letztendlich glaube ich auch nicht, dass sie das ändern wollen.



Warum sollte man auch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Beide fahren sehr gut damit. Apple mach fette Gewinne, Intel macht fette Gewinne.
Sicher gibts einige Stimmen bei Apple, die sagen, dass man mit einer AMD Plattform noch mehr Gewinn machen könnte, aber wer weiß, wie die Verträge mit Intel genau aussehen und wie lange sie laufen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beide fahren sehr gut damit. Apple mach fette Gewinne, Intel macht fette Gewinne.


Apple verdient gut weil sich iPhone und iPod verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot.
Ob das mit der PC-Sparte allein auch so aussieht möchte ich mal bezweifeln bei dem Marktanteil.
Apple ging schon ziemlich am Stock als man Steve Jobs zurückholte, und der dann die Produktpalette aufmischte.
Und Intel macht sehr viel Geld im Server und embedded-Bereich.
Sollte man auch nicht ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Apple verdient sich sehr gut am Computer Markt und der Marktanteil war eh noch nie wirklich groß.
Sie bedienen eine Klientel, die eben sehr an Exklusivität interessiert ist und dafür bezahlen sie auch mehr.


----------



## STSLeon (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Meine letzten Zahlen sind, dass in den USA (Hauptmarkt von Apple) jeder 2te Komplettrechner, der verkauft wird von Apple ist. Dir Imacs erfreuen sich einfach extrem großer Beliebtheit und sind auch gute Geräte. 

Ich glaube Apple wird nicht umsteigen. Apple ist im Premiumsegment tätig und Intel auch. Da gibt es einfach mehr Synergieffekte und bei den Preisen, die für die Geräte gezahlt werden, muss man auch keine P/L Sieger verbauen, sondern kann dekadentere Hardware verbauen. Ein 2 gleisiges LineUp wird es auch nicht geben, da sonst Mac OS einen der größten Vorteile einbüßt und zwar den der übersichtlichen Hardware Plattformen. Da kann man sich einfach auf bestimme Systeme konzentrieren und muss verschiedene Kombinationen achten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Wenn Apple mehr Marktanteile im Computer Markt haben möchte, könnten sie einfach Macintosh für alle PCs öffnen und fertig, aber das wollen sie ja gar nicht.


----------



## -Philipp- (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Apple mehr Marktanteile im Computer Markt haben möchte, könnten sie einfach Macintosh für alle PCs öffnen und fertig, aber das wollen sie ja gar nicht.


Also machen wir das selber


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Was aber illegal ist.


----------



## -Philipp- (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Sagt wer? Apple
Das deutsche Recht ist anderer Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Poch darauf, wenn du von Apple auf Schadenersatz verklagt wirst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Schon mal dran gedacht, das Apple auf AMD Produkte eher Einfluss nehmen könnte als auf Intel Produkte?!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, das Apple die CPUs dann gleich selbst designt und GF sie fertigt.

Von daher wärs mehr als logisch, anzunehmen, das Apple Intel dumpen wird und auf AMD umsteigt.


----------



## tex_w (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Manche haben hier ja blühende Fantasien.

Aber wenn von Apple bisher noch kein Dementi kam scheint an den Gerüchten mit den AMD CPU's ja zumindest was dran zu sein...


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Hmm....ob das was an den exorbitanten Preisen von Apples Geräten ändert?

Wohl kaum.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ist mir so ziemlich egal aber wenn es darum geht Musik zu produzieren sind die Systeme von Apple besser. Und da ist der chip so ziemlich egal..


----------



## bernder (18. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich denke das, dass ganze Theater eher betrieben wird um Druck auf Intel auszuüben (um sich auf der Prioritätenliste weiter nach oben zu drängeln). Wahrscheinlich ist das alles nur heiße Luft .


----------



## Gast20141127 (18. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Apfelnews.eu schrieb gestern (Samstag) um 17:49 dazu:


> Das Kerninteresse seitens Apple liegt wohl an AMDs Notebook- und Desktop-Prozessoren. Als Hauptgrund für die Überlegungen von Apple würde wohl der Streit zwischen Intel und Nvidia sein, welcher ein Umdenken von Apple erfordert. Somit müssten hier für den Core i5 und Core i7 auch Intels angebotene Chipsätze verbaut werden.
> 
> Im Bericht wird deutlich, dass Apple die Kombination von AMD-Prozessor und ATI-Grafikchip testet. Die Tatsache, dass AMD neben der besseren Grafikleistung auch besser im Preis ist, könnte ein weiterer Beweggrund des Wechsels für Apple sein. Aktuell arbeitet AMD an der Verschmelzung von Prozessor und Grafikchip und kann im Gegensatz zu Intel aufgrund der Übernahme von ATI hier glänzen.
> 
> ...


*
Absatz 3 finde ich da schon sehr spannend, da hier im Thread schon des öfteren 
die mangelnde Leistungsfähigkeit der AMD-Cpu`s angesprochen wurde!*


Da zitier ich mich doch gleich noch selber:


gustlegga schrieb:


> .... Ich wollte nur darstellen das MacOS auf AMD auch besser skalieren könnte als auf Intel.
> Da bei den Gesprächen ja auch AMD-Anpassungen auf spezielle Apple-Features zur sprache gekommen sein sollen....


----------



## STSLeon (18. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Das Thema muss man mal weiter beobachten. Gegen ein neues 13,3 Zoll MBP mit einem mobilen Phenom II X4 hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden . Aber da glaube ich erst dran, wenn das Statement direkt von Steve Jobs kommt. Das Apple Gerüchte ja sehr gerne nicht kommentiert um sie als Form von kostenlosen Marketing zu benutzen ist ja auch bekannt.


----------



## kuer (20. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich denke wenn Apple was mit AMD anfängt, geht es sicher um die Fusions Produkte (CPU mit GPU)
Samples werden ja schon ausgeliefert. Wenn die Leistung stimmt, wäre Apple dumm die Technik nicht zu nutzen. 
Aber wie man hier lesen kann, braucht man mit einem Apple User nicht zu diskotieren. Appel ist das Geilste auf der Welt  ne ist klar. Was Musik und Ton angeht stimmt das sogar. Aber nur auf Grund der Software(das hat aber wehnig mit der verbauten Technik zu schaffen)


----------



## Dexter02 (20. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

hiho,
Apple und AMD. Wäre ja wirklich eine gute Mischung. Aber Intel wird, wenn Apple tatsächlich darüber nachdenkt, alles mögliche in die Wege Leiten um Apple nicht zu verlieren. Das würde ich zumindest verstehen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das alles nur ein Trick von Apple, damit diese einen besseren Preis von Intel bekommen. Somit hat Intel dann in den sauren Apfel gebissen. XD
Bezüglich Apple und Sound, der Sound ist wirklich 1A und die Qualität von den Apple Produkten ist meist auch sehr gut.

MFG
Dexter02


----------



## ProAnMac (21. April 2010)

*AW: verwendet Apple möglicherweise bald AMD?*

Ich wäre froh über einen umstieg auf AMD. Mein jetziges MAcBook mit Intel C2D erreicht locker mal 90° und mehr, ohne das man den Prozessor auf 100% Laufen hat.

Apple ist bei den GraKas schon auf AMD/ATi umgezogen, zumindest im Desktop und High End Notebook markt.

Außerdem kommt im Sommer die WWDC, ob da nur ein neues iPhone vorgestellt wir ist fraglich. Vill. ist ja AMD das "one more thing".
Aber da gerade die MacBooks geupdatet wurden (mit Core i5) ist fraglich ob diese schon wieder im Sommer aktualisiert werden.


----------

